# I Finally Got An 8" Grinder 23-197 Delta



## woodchuckerNJ

I have a Rikon slow 8", the wheels were horrible. The shaft was perfect, less than a thou of runnout.

The flanges provided were also horrible.I had rikon send me a new wheel and flanges. That didn't help, the flanges were slightly better. The wheels still crap. They wobble big time side to side. I have trued both the face, and side of the wheel, and balanced them.

I had to make new flanges, I have a machine shop as well. So your experience may wind up being the wheels and flanges. Years ago, when I was a kid, the flanges were either cast then machined, or fully machined steel. Now with the stamped steel flanges, you get nothing.

Consider picking up new flanges with the balancing built into the flange. There are different types.

Yea , a baldor would be nice… Even used they are $$$$$.


----------



## robscastle

Not only that you should ring them before use.

Nothing more uncomfortable than a section of grinding wheel doing an impersonation of Thor's Axe in your forehead.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Nice thorough review *'dango*...

Any review is a boon to readers (*jó vagy szar*... in the words of the *son of a Hungarian fern cutter*) to decide whether its a goer or not their style. 
A review by an independent user is a helluva lot better that the bucket of ******************** churned out on the internet, by faces subsidised by dealers/manufacturers.

I have a Tormec, so a grinder should have been out of the equation (for sharpenning)... however, after about a 4 hour effort to change the shape of a chisel, I threw in the towel and searched for a grinder. I have always wanted a slow speed grinder but could not get one on demand in Australia… After the cheapo one I bought, I have since purchased 2 slow speedsters, but unfortunately without a juice control.

I'm no way electrically minded (short of XXX on-line) and burned out a few speed controllers trying to regulate the speed of my full speed, cheapo grinder.

Now I use my slow speeds for buffing (using the 8in. Beall buffing system) and 10in. flap sanders (not cheap) both of which don't operate too good at 2,700 RPM. I found that I was tying up my lathe too much before the slow speedsters… when I want to buff and/or sand, I want to buff and/or sand and not start wasting precious time swapping wheels… wheely.


----------



## 987Ron

I have this same Delta Grinder and have had it for some time. No problems. I do not do a lot of turning so the use has been infrequent Mine is bolted down to a bench, with a Oneway Wolverine Grinding Jig. 
The nut holding the light fixture in to its housing vibrates loose often. Finally used pliers to tighten. 
It is pretty quiet and not much if any vibration. 
Would buy it again if I needed one. 
Your review was good. Dein Ost war gut.


----------



## Rodango

After using this Delta grinder for 30 days, replacing the 60grit wheel with an excellent 180grit white wheel which, BTW made a huge difference in grinding speed of tool and high speed steel chisels and drill bits, I gave up and sent it back. It was one day before the return period ended.

I was very happy with the features: 8" stones, variable speed easily set, dunking tray on the front, convenient gooseneck lamp, and the almost 50# weight, I turned it on one last time and watched the whole table vibrate like crazy. It had gotten worse…not sure if the bearings were going out after ~ 30 uses, or if the armature was such soft steel that minimal use had caused it to bend, but I was unable to sharpen drill bits because of the heavy vibration. My wife came into the shop and I pointed to it. She said, "I could hear it outside theshop. You're not happy with it and you won't get any happier, so just send it back." Right! It was hard to let go, but in the end she was right. I'll post another review if the next one turns out better!

Final thoughts: 
• Now I've seen how useful it is to have a grinder in the woodshop.

• Next time I'll definitely set up dust extraction…maybe a passive, fire-safe system?

• The worst was dressing the stones after wearing unevenly: it puts off a cloud of dust.

• The Norton stone was outstanding, cut 3x as fast as the 36grit stone supplied

• The usefulness of a new tool expands to many tasks: plane & chisel blades, screwdrivers, drill bits, bolts, rebar, metal plates, washers, etc.


----------

